# Trying out the new kayak today!!



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Going to head to Island Lake state park and try out my new Native Watercraft 12' Ultimate- can't wait!!!! I rigged it yesterday with Scotty flush anchor mounts both bow and stern, so when I'm going upstream I can anchor from the front, then pop off the anchor, throw it on the back, and anchor on the way downstream. Hope it works like I envisioned it!! Going to look for smallies and northerns on my fly rod 

Hully


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

sweet! hook a giant fish and let him pull you around! Kayak fishing pwns! Good luck


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Or stay anchored and real him in like on a 'normal' boat? 

Hully


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Hullyscott said:


> Or stay anchored and real him in like on a 'normal' boat?
> 
> Hully


 Where's the fun in that? :lol: Nothing beats a carp powered Nantucket sleigh ride!


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Hully, if you want to do some kayak fishing this summer, let me know. I live in Ann Arbor but anywhere in the greater metro detroit area is reachable by me. I have a 15' OK Prowler, rigged with sonar/gps, 10 rod holders, and many more goodies.

I have been wanting to try Harsen's Island and around that area for smallies on the fly. There are some PIGS there.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I want to see pics of your rigs!!!


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

If you guys have any questions about your kayak set-ups check out this site.

www.greatlakeskayakfishing.com

Captian Lucian is a professional kayak fisherman and has some excellent information on getting set-up properly. He has given presentations for a couple of the local TU chapters on this subject. I have never kayak fished but if I did, he would be the one I'd contact for advice. The guy even trolls for salmon with his kayak. Simply amazing!


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

Let me know if you guys ever make it out this way.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Be very careful....it's addicting!


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Pictures of my floating battleship during some routine maintenance in my kitchen this winter


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Either that Frogfish is single, or he has the worlds second most understanding wife.
(behind mine, of course. )


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

ESOX said:


> Either that Frogfish is single, or he has the worlds second most understanding wife.
> (behind mine, of course. )


I was looking at the pictures (Nice yak by the way) and thinking the same thing...:lol:


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hahaha I'm single...thank god lol


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been looking at the ultimate 14.5 how did the 12 perform?


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

LOVE IT!!! I floated the Huron on thursday within Island Lake State park. Had no problem paddling back up stream to my car. The 5lb pyramid anchor is a little light though for even that light of a current. On friday I drove to Niles and fished the Dowagiac sat and sun mornings for steelhead- doing a little chuck n duckin'. Great control and the length is still small enough to get through some hairy sections in that EXTREMELY fast river (below Pucker st. dam). The only complaint I have so far is getting water in the boat. I was constantly poppin in and out of the yak to fish a hole and the water built up quick and getting it out was a pain!!! Think I'm going to rig a heavy duty sponge on a caribiner to keep in the boat and use it to take the water out. But overall I love my new yak!! The research paid off!!

Hully


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

ive been interested in kayak fishing for some time I looked at some kayak's at golden drake shop in pickney hows it work for you


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

fishing-finlander said:


> ive been interested in kayak fishing for some time I looked at some kayak's at golden drake shop in pickney hows it work for you


Purchased my 12' Native Ultimate from Craig at Golden Drake this winter. Could not pass up the deal/discount!! So far I love the boat. So MUCH better than my Old Town Dirigo for fishing. Can't wait to pull some bluegill off their beds in it!!!

Hully


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

There is another kayak fishing thread in the *warm water fishing other lakes and rivers *section. Just thought I would mention it in case you guys have not seen it. (we need a kayak fishing section of our own)

There is some talk of a MS kayak fishing meet and greet in that thread. A great opportunity to see everyones set-up and share ideas/tips. :idea:


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Dave. MS does need a kayak forum


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Frogfish101 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Dave. MS does need a kayak forum


I think this forum would work ? 

Kayaking, Canoeing, Canoe Racing
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=126

I could move the Two open threads down in that section and would give it more activity ??? Just an idea ?


----------



## SomeYahoo (Feb 11, 2007)

Agree on the kayak fishing being addicting. I've got some pics of my kayak and homemade cart here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/SomeYahoo1/Kayak02#

Also, check out the Kayak Fishing social group (see sig).

Hope to meet up with some other yakers soon! Maybe a meet-n-greet is in order??? Seems to be quite a few of us.


----------

